# Shkenca > Shkenca dhe jeta >  Matthias Stormberger, njeriu që parashikoi me saktësi dy luftrat botërore

## ^_BIM_BUM_BAM_^

Kush ishte në të vërtetë Matthias Stormberger një fshatar i varfër i lindur më 16 shtator 1753 në Rabenstein në Bavari? Dhe përse në vitin 1943, nazistët dogjën të gjitha dorëshkrimet e tij? Është e vërtetë se ai ka parashikuar me një saktësi shqetësuese Luftën e Parë Botërore, depresionin e madh botëror dhe Luftën e Dytë Botërore?

Çfarë kanë arritur të na thonë dorëshkrimet e tij profetike për kohën tonë?

Kush ishte në të vërtetë pikërisht Stormberger ndoshta ne kurrë nuk do ta dimë: dihet vetëm se ai u lind në Bavari dhe nazistët gjatë Luftës së Dytë Botërore, në vitin 1943, dogjën pothuajse të gjitha dorëshkrimet e tij, sepse kishte parashikuar rënien e menjëhershme të Adolf Hitlerit.

Megjithatë, disa fragmente të profecive të tij kanë arritur deri tek ne edhe pse jo të plota.
Fermeri kishte parashikuar me saktësi të habitshme Luftën e Parë Botërore: kur do të përfundojë rruga prej hekuri do të fillojë një luftë që do të zgjasë dy herë në dy vjet, pra katër vjet.

Por cila ishte rruga prej hekuri? Sigurisht hekurudha midis Kalteneck dhe Deggendorf, pikërisht aty ku Matthias jetonte, dhe u përurua më 1 gusht 1914, në të njëjtën ditë që Gjermania i shpalli luftë Rusisë.
Profecia e tij shkoi edhe më tej: pas luftës së madhe, ai parashikon depresionin e madh, që kulmoi me rënien e tregut të bursës amerikane.

Në fakt, fshatari bavarez parashikoi se së shpejti pas Luftës do të vinte një kohë kur paraja do të ishte pa vlerë, ndërsa me pak ar mund të blihej një fermë.

Por, Matthias është dhe një profeci tjetër që e shqetëson: ai parashikoi se dy apo tre dekada pas konfliktit të parë do të kishte një tjetër më të keq: ku të gjithë kombet do të jenë të përfshirë dhe shumë njerëz do të vriten pa qenë ushtarë. Gjithashtu do të bien zjarre nga lart dhe shumë qytete do të shkatërrohen.

Nëse kujtojmë viktimat e panumërta të Luftës së Dytë Botërore, shumica civilë, për shkak të bombardimeve, apo miliona hebrenj që u zhdukën në kampet e përqendrimit, dhe, jo më pak, dy qytete japoneze Hiroshima dhe Nagasaki u shkatërruan nga dy bomba bërthamore, ne patjetër që mund të themi se Stormberger kishte të drejtë, madje edhe në detajet e periudhës së tranzicionit nga një konflikt në tjetrin.

Fragmentet e pak profecive të tij kanë ardhur tek ne, përkundër përpjekjeve të nazistëve në shkatërrimin e tyre, ata ende flasim për fatin që e pret njerëzimin.

Këtë herë flitet për një zjarr universal që fermeri vetë e përshkruan si një i tretë që do të thotë se do të përfshijë një të përgjithshme, universale, të cilat i korrespondojnë pikërisht një konflikti të tretë.

Fermeri ka përdorur fjalët zjarr i madh dhe universal. Shumë argumentojnë se termi universal do të tregojë diçka që do të vijë nga jashtë universit, pra, një fenomen astrofizik, apo, nga disa argumentohet, një kontakt me realitetin e huaj (alienët).

Por, hipoteza më e qëndrueshme, edhe duke pasur parasysh fjalët e Matthias të një konflikt të tretë: zjarri i madh mund të kuptojë shkaqe të shumta të kombinuara: pëlqimin e luftës, shpërbërjen e njerëzimit të gjeneruar nga shumë shkaqe, por të gjitha prej njeriut, duke mos përjashtuar dhe ato të fatkeqësive natyrore provokuar nga njeriu.

Fermeri deklaron se në një ditë do të vdesin më shumë njerëz sesa në konfliktet e mëparshme (Lufta e Parë dhe e Dytë Botërore), dhe se kjo luftë do të luftohet me armët e ferrit: të tmerrshme dhe vdekjeprurëse.
Dhe kur do të ndodhë kjo? A lidhet me parashikimin e fundit të botës nga Maya më 21 dhjetor 2102. Stormberger thotë në dorëshkrimet e tij:

Ju, fëmijët e mi nuk do ta njihni fatkeqësinë e madhe, edhe ju, nipërit e mbesat e mia, por të tjerët do ta njohin këtë përvojë.

Në shikim të parë duket se ai i është referuar një brezi të tretë të ardhshëm, duke marrë si pikënisje fëmijët e më pas nipërit e mbesat e tij, megjithatë, disa dijetarë kanë vënë në dukje se, në fakt, madje edhe nipërit e tij nuk kanë parë dy luftërat botërore, atëherë duhet të jetë një pikënisje tjetër duke numëruar tre breza.

Mund të jetë pikënisja fundi i Luftës së Dytë Botërore? Ndoshta po, tre breza duke filluar nga mesi i shekullit të kaluar, atëherë periudha mund të jetë ajo midis 2010 dhe 2030.
Dhe sot ka shumë thashetheme se lufta është e pamohueshme, mjaft të shikohen fërkimet aktuale midis perëndimit dhe Islamit, ndërmjet Izraelit dhe Iranit, të trazirave aktuale ekonomike, ato politike dhe politikat pas 11 shtatorit 2001.

Por nëse dikush mendon se fermeri bavarez gabon në këtë profeci: fragmente të tjera kanë ardhur tek ne në lidhje me fatkeqësitë e mëdha për shkak të përdorimit të pakujdesshëm të planetit nga njeriu.

Lexoni tekstualisht:
Kombet e planetit do të përballen me fatkeqësitë syhapur. Ata që njohin dhe dinë katastrofën e madhe do të heshtin.
Mendoni ngrohjen globale, shkrirjen e akullnajave, ndotjen etj

Dijetarët thonë se me këtë bariu ndoshta i referohet faktit se ata që i njohin sot këto fatkeqësi janë të detyruar të heshtin, ndoshta për tu shërbyer interesave kombëtare ose lobeve ndërkombëtare.

Por, Stormberger gjithashtu flet për realitete të tjera, të tilla si katolicizmi, ku besimi zhduket: urdhërimet e Perëndisë do të shkelet dhe Papa të vritet.
Këtu është analogjia e famshme e viteve më parë në lidhje me përhapjen e sekretit të tretë të Fatima dhe atentatit ndaj Gjon Pali II, si dhe lajmet e komplotet, tipike të sotme, rreth Benedikt XVI.

Fermeri bavarez në dorëshkrimet e tij thotë se nga diçka që edhe ai nuk mund ta përcaktojë sheh njerëz të bien si mizat, sëmundje pa asnjë shpëtim. Megjithatë, në profecinë e tij, ai thotë se pak do të shpëtojnë duke u fshehur e do të jenë ata që do të fshihen nën hekur dhe gur.

Me këtë deklaratë të fundit po i referohej ndoshta strehëzave antinukleare të ndërtuara kryesisht prej betoni të armuar (guri dhe hekuri) dhe çeliku?
Dhe sëmundja e çuditshme mund të jetë efekti i rrezatimit atomik, apo infeksionet e shkaktuara nga lufta bakteriologjike?

Çfarë është e sigurt është se Matthias ka folur qartë, e mbi të gjitha frika do të jetë e fundit.
Për fat të keq nazistët në vitin 1934 shkatërruan shumicën e dorëshkrimeve të tij, ato që kanë ardhur tek ne janë vetëm fragmente, por janë deçizivë.

Dhe në qoftë se ju mendoni se ishin të mahnitshme profecitë e dy konflikteve të parashikuara me saktësi të jashtëzakonshme e të detajuar, duke përfshirë Depresionin e Madh në intervalin midis tyre, si dhe parashikimin se shkatërrimi do të vijë nga lart, kur njerëzit do të fluturojnë si zogjtë  (aeroplanët dhe bombardimet), me siguri ka për të besuar se pjesa tjetër e profecive mund të bëhet realitet në çdo moment.

----------

